
GitHub: Profile Status - tosh
https://twitter.com/natfriedman/status/1083044980929716224
======
networked
Some are saying that by introducing statuses Microsoft wants to emphasize the
social network aspect of GitHub. The way this new feature was presented
suggests something different to me. The emphasis seems to be on team or intra-
company communication. If this is true, I expect Microsoft eventually to
integrate a Slack clone. They already have one called Microsoft Teams, but if
they integrate one into GitHub, it will probably be a separate product under
the GitHub brand. It would at least be better marketing given GitHub's user
base.

